# Club Shot pfs prize/ build off.



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

well hi again all, i have a family member who collects metal, scraps it and drinks the profit, on his travels he finds many bits and bobs from cans, to bits of solid plastic for me. as i traveled past his house last week, he leant out of his window and shouted " ere andy, i got summut for you when ya pasin next". i informed him i would pass back in an hour.

i duely arrived an hour or so later and he lead me to the spare room of shite. "These alli clubs any good to ya"? he said.

i would normally be thinking, how am i gonna explain that he was wrong and be left in the situation where i say " i dont want to seem ungrateful, but its a loada ole tut and i got plenty of that". but i had an idea to use that lovely stainless steel.

i thanked him, and carried my new clubs home through the estate, (lots, and only tied by a piece of string).

next day all i could think about was, how the hell am i going to shape these...... as in the past, my experience of stainless has been of burnt out drills, and saw blades bouncing. but after marking out the main parts to be removed, i realised each part ( fork gap , finger groves) could be done with an angle grinder and a good set of files.

i now have the Club Shots (dunlop ones) and many more to use.





  








PFS....Club Shot




__
lexlow


__
Feb 3, 2016


__
5



friend gave me a load of golf clubs to melt down thinking they were alli, but i made use of them...









  








PFS......Club Shot




__
lexlow


__
Feb 3, 2016


__
3



friend gave me a load of golf clubs to melt down thinking they were alli, but i made use of them...






prize frame is the 7 iron, (basically the same)not shown here.

i would like to have a build off, prize is this Club Shot, frame only, posted anywhere.

the build will be to build any style slingshot, out of something not normally used. like the golf club.

post a pic of your obscure or amazing frame banded or tubed, winner is the frame with the most likes by march the fifth (AKA my birthday


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cooool. Never would have thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That is just too cool. I love seeing things get recycled into other things and be functional like this.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh that so cool thanks for that idea
And thanks for your pal pushing you in this 
I pay him a drink when we met 
Cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well it's not a sling but it's recycled 
Soy sauce fishy into a target 
(Now I fill them with leftover thread to expand there life ,got no pic right now )
Cheers


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think those club shots are just super. I like hef and bulk and don't particularly like light weight frames. Those club shots look dang comfortable and hefty and fill the hand well. Personally I think you scored a hole in one idea, 10 under par. Fooooooooooore!!

If others want to try this, go to your local thrift or church store to look and see if there's any there.


----------

